# Divebomb honkers dekes



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Anyone try them. Want to add some to my Big Al's. Look good. I would paint them with UV on the black and white.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Never heard of them before are they a new brand, and do you have any pics to show of them? Curious to see what they look like.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I didn't like the first generation dive bombs, but with the new revisions, I'm going to give them a shot. ordering 5 dozen in 2 weeks. Just like my real geese I'll flock the heads and tails but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! Those Divebombs look an awefull lot like...never mind... oke:


----------

